# Re Apply for Accompany Spouse 11(6)



## Nhojspat (Sep 11, 2015)

I came to SA in 2005, Study VISA 4 years, Work Permit 3 years, Accompany Spouse 3 years and applied for all those permits myself successfully. With changes in regulations in 2014 which I wasn't aware of, I delayed renewing my Section 11(6). I overstayed while waiting for VFS appointment and they refused to accept my application. I applied for Good Cause letter and it was rejected and I was given an Order to Leave. I left and was declared undesirable at the airport but I Appealed using my Marriage Certificate, Children's (2) Birth Certificates and Work Contract. I was investigated by means of a Home Visit to my wife and Kids, and another to my In-Laws (ALL SOUTH AFRICANS) to confirm all these relations. I was then cleared off the undesirable status.

I am back in SA and need to apply for the section 11(6) and the option of applying in my home country is not number one. Has anyone had luck submitting an application to VFS on 90 day visit. I have every document they could ask for and Home Affairs now has a "fresh" file on me.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nhojspat said:


> I came to SA in 2005, Study VISA 4 years, Work Permit 3 years, Accompany Spouse 3 years and applied for all those permits myself successfully. With changes in regulations in 2014 which I wasn't aware of, I delayed renewing my Section 11(6). I overstayed while waiting for VFS appointment and they refused to accept my application. I applied for Good Cause letter and it was rejected and I was given an Order to Leave. I left and was declared undesirable at the airport but I Appealed using my Marriage Certificate, Children's (2) Birth Certificates and Work Contract. I was investigated by means of a Home Visit to my wife and Kids, and another to my In-Laws (ALL SOUTH AFRICANS) to confirm all these relations. I was then cleared off the undesirable status.
> 
> I am back in SA and need to apply for the section 11(6) and the option of applying in my home country is not number one. Has anyone had luck submitting an application to VFS on 90 day visit. I have every document they could ask for and Home Affairs now has a "fresh" file on me.


Hi 

You can not change your status from within SA if you hold a Visitor Visa

Why dont you want to apply in your Home country if I may ask ?


----------



## Nhojspat (Sep 11, 2015)

I've already been away from my family and work for 6 weeks and the chances of losing employment are high now as I overstayed my leave. I had to come back first to show face and now to return again is an area of uncertainty.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Your best bet is, Go apply back home for even a study visa, and i don't know how long your visit visa is? U can always get an extension. I presume ur visit is for 3months the least u can always apply also for a Visit visa and let your wife motivate for you and u could get a year and that give you ample time to get a study visa while u still can continue with your work and family, its hard that the govt doesn't see a Family as a primary unit of Basic human existence and i don't think any one should be separated from their family based on overstaying, really our priorities as Humans is far fetched but again these are all man made issues, just love and do all you can for your family, your situation is temporary , all the best


----------



## Nhojspat (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you @ernal


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nhojspat said:


> I've already been away from my family and work for 6 weeks and the chances of losing employment are high now as I overstayed my leave. I had to come back first to show face and now to return again is an area of uncertainty.


Hi Nhojspat, 

You should return ASAP to your home country and apply for your section 11(6) straight away. No point in beating around the bush. You are unable to change your status here. The turn around time should be less than 30 days. 
In the meantime, if you desperately need to get back to work, apply for a section 11(2), which gets processed within 5 days at the SA Embassy in Harare. It allows for a 30 day work endorsed entry visa.


----------

